# Changed Home page.



## boomersgot3 (Jan 17, 2008)

Wanted a change. Wanted something Really cute. Does the new homepagework or look funny? It is only for a few weeks. Just wondering if it looks bad? Let me know Thanks!
Candace


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 18, 2008)

anyone? Shamless bump from last night!


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 18, 2008)

It certainly is cute. I like it, it's funny, but not in a bad way, in a humorous way 

The background colour goes very nicely with your logo, but i would change the colour of those links. I'm really not a fan of 'hyperlink blue'. They get a bit lost on hover too.

But anyway, that's off topic. I like the new homepage !   You should make a few different ones then you could rotate them round every so often, you certainly have enough cute pics to be going at !


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 18, 2008)

I think there are a couple of spelling errors on your contact page (sorry ! but i had a look round the whole site while looking at the homepage )

back to you withn 24 hours -> back to you *within* 24 hours

If Immediant assistance -> If *immediate* assistance

required pease feel free -> required *please* feel free


Sorry to be a pest pointing out errors !


----------



## klissarov ik (Jan 18, 2008)

cute picture, but i liked it better the old way.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jan 18, 2008)

the font is a little hard to read when trying to navigate the site.


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips. I will fix those errors. I wanted a change. I have severla images I will be using for home page but I thought to rotate them every once in a while would be cute!


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 21, 2008)

klissarov ik said:


> cute picture, but i liked it better the old way.


 
Thanks! What did you like better? the white background? The image? Just the look in general?


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 21, 2008)

Just one thing Candace ... (Thought it would be worth mentioning because it will affect how Google and other search engines index your site) ... The dial up users link won't be followed by most search engines because it uses JavaScript to open a new window. You should still use a valid href target on the anchor tag, for search engines, and call 'return false;' after the JS function to open a new window.

Users browsing the site wouldn't notice a difference, but it will allow Google to see the rest of your site (which will help your results in searches a lot !).


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 21, 2008)

Incase you arn't your own web tech, this is how the code should look ...

The line reading
_<a href="#" onClick="javascriptopup('htmlsite')">_

Should read
_<a href="htmlsite/" onClick="javascriptopup('htmlsite'); return false;">_


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks!! i fixed it!  I Think? LOL


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 30, 2008)

Almost, the word false is on the next line, making the page redirect behind the popup. Once you fix that, it will all work perfectly ! :thumbup:


----------



## aa_williams2 (Feb 1, 2008)

you should try googling her name and you would be amazed at what comes up. Just looking out for fellow photographers!!

try these:   my3bowbabies    candace hart    m2mcolors  boomersgot3, i can give you more...

these are all candace and I think you should proceed with caution.

check out this thread on ILP and you can get updated... Im just hoping that none of you have been burned like several people have...Heads up!


http://ilovephotography.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=199104&hl=candace+hart




dbrandon said:


> Just one thing Candace ... (Thought it would be worth mentioning because it will affect how Google and other search engines index your site) ... The dial up users link won't be followed by most search engines because it uses JavaScript to open a new window. You should still use a valid href target on the anchor tag, for search engines, and call 'return false;' after the JS function to open a new window.
> 
> Users browsing the site wouldn't notice a difference, but it will allow Google to see the rest of your site (which will help your results in searches a lot !).


----------

